# Hot River Fishing



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Triple digit heat, and triple digit fish, made for a red hot fishing day on the San Marcos river. 

The river is a little low, but crystal clear and cool. It is great to be able to fish in the shade most of the time, and plunge into water and drip dry while fishing.

The fish were short striking the popper today, so a #16 nymph was tied on about 12 inches below one of my surviving Miss Prissy poppers. Several nice sunfish fell victim to the dropper . . . . when all of a sudden a small Guadalupe bass attacked the popper. There was a "friend" with him, so I just let him swim around for a minute, and sure enough, the second bass inhaled the tiny fly in trail. A Guadalupe double dip!

In the middle of the hot afternoon, a #10 San Marcos River Nymph was tied on, with a split shot to get it deep, and that is when the bigger fish started to show up.

Over a hundred sunfish, along with largemouth, smallmouth, and Guadalupe bass entertained me on a day that can only be described as "Fabulous".

I was completely exhausted, in a wonderful way, at the end of a remarkable day on the river.

Let's go fishing


----------



## lptxtandem (May 10, 2012)

Nice! Photos and report...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

Mike,

How do you like that diablo? Would you do adios or amigo?


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Sounds great. I always appreciate your reports and pictures.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

jbenny said:


> Mike,
> 
> How do you like that diablo? Would you do adios or amigo?


I have the Diablo Chupacabra . . . and I love it!

My advice is find one and paddle it for yourself.


----------

